

FaceTime and iMessage Ranked as Most Secure Mass-Market Messaging Options - davidbarker
http://www.macrumors.com/2014/11/05/imessage-facetime-most-secure-messaging-options/

======
higherpurpose
Umm...that's one way to twist EFF's findings.

